# Are the FADs still there?



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone fished the FADs since Sally? Just want to make sure they are still there before making the run.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

They are there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Buddy of mine fished them when snapper opened for AL.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Long way to go for chicken dolphin.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

